# Bale Density- What is a fair setting for custom baling.



## HBHeflin (May 20, 2020)

I have a New Holland BR7070 and have started custom baling. I would like some input on what others are setting their density at.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I think you ought to ask your client as if he doesn't want it too dense you'll lose a customer and the same if too loose.

Once you decide on density you can discuss price.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Or, do it by the acre and ask him what density/size he wants and it makes no diff to you one way or another.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

I've got the br7070 also. Set the density to the weight of bale you are wanting. Once you try a few settings and weigh them you will learn how speed and pressure are relative. I like 1000 lbs for my personal bales. In moderately heavy rows at 5.5 mph I get there with it set to 1800 psi and 68 inches. Most custom jobs always want it maxed out, but I won't go past 2000 psi because it takes an extra lap of net to keep from popping open. There are a few with horses that like them softer and easier to feed/eat, 1500 works good for those.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A little off topic but related.
I attended a hay forage meeting several years ago. The speaker said if we did not get $120 per ton for our grass hay then we were losing money.
He said everyone needed to make a 700/750 lb. roll of hay and sell it for $40. Not to call it a 4x5, just a roll of hay. I see a lot of 56 inch looking rolls of hay in the fields around here.

I use all my hay so I want them as heavy as reasonable. Takes less trips to haul home, less rolls to feed.
There is no way I could bale hay at 2 rolls per acre, yet people will call wanting their thin "hay" made for $15 a roll ($30/ acre to cut, rake and roll)

I understand there are those who make money custom baling. Looking at it from all angles and taking care of yourself is the only way to come out ahead.
It is not cheating to to expect to show a profit.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

My JD 375 is a 5x4 smaller baler diameter than my previous JD 530 5x6. It doesn't have an adjustable bale tensioner or adjustable diameter limit . It uses back pressure on the gate lift cylinders to provide the pressure to the roll. The baler has a bale size indicator on the side and a red area for full. The popoff is 3000# as witnessed by a 0-5000 psi pressure gauge permanently mounted in the hydraulic line. Makes a nice tight roll. Prior to changing out, the spring was getting weak in my OEM and the bale tension was running about 1250 give or take and the bales were obviously sloppy and didn't tie very tight.....weathering was a joke. Problem now however is getting the spike in the tightly packed roll. Problem I didn't have with the old valve.


----------

